# Red Primer?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I couldn't find any sandable primer in grey, only sandable filler primer which really fills up the details and I don't like it. Anything wrong with using the red or even black sandable? Seems the black would help with light hiding for the interior lights. Suggestions?


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually Admiral, If your using the same brand of primer the only (biggest?) difference is color, which is great for block sanding to find high/low spots on the plastic.
Short answer red works fine, at least from my experience.
For light block, spray the black primer inside the body too.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The only problem, I can think of, might be how the primer color affects the shade of the paint and the coverage. I've used white primer and noticed the colors painted over it appearing lighter than usual. Grey primer is neutral in color. It doesn't seem to tint the colors as much.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Kit-junkie that's quite true. That's why _after_ I get the final sanding done I typically use light grey primer to cover all my "sins".
Admiral, do you use hobby primers or automotive primers? I prefer the auto primers myself. Sandable primers can be found in red, black, white and grey. And if you know someone at a automotive parts store, they might be able to mix-up a custom primer, such as one the same color as the top coat.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, come to think of it, red primer might be beneficial to achieve the final "muddy grey" hull color described on the original miniature from the CultTV website thread on the subject.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

darkwanderer said:


> Kit-junkie that's quite true. That's why _after_ I get the final sanding done I typically use light grey primer to cover all my "sins".
> Admiral, do you use hobby primers or automotive primers? I prefer the auto primers myself. Sandable primers can be found in red, black, white and grey. And if you know someone at a automotive parts store, they might be able to mix-up a custom primer, such as one the same color as the top coat.


I use auto spray. I went to Auto Zone and Advance and could only find red sandable, no grey except the filler type. I'll use the red and then use the grey for the top coat before I spray the primary coat. I use primer just to locate the low spots and such. I've never used red before. I guess someone bought up all the grey.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Actually, come to think of it, red primer might be beneficial to achieve the final "muddy grey" hull color described on the original miniature from the CultTV website thread on the subject.


Yes. The muddy grey seemed kinda muddy brown or tan on the Seaview in the color surface shots seasons 3-4.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Most Hardware stores sell auto body primer in all colors... I know I stock it in my paint dept. at the hardware store I work at,as I am the Paint Dept. manager, we have rustoleum and krylon in stock .I prefer the krylon myself..Jeff


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> The only problem, I can think of, might be how the primer color affects the shade of the paint and the coverage. I've used white primer and noticed the colors painted over it appearing lighter than usual. Grey primer is neutral in color. It doesn't seem to tint the colors as much.


I found the same to be true as well. To tell you the truth I am not a fan of testors spray enamel gray primer (since i usually paint in enamels). That stuff stays sticky for some reason. Or maybe I just got a bad batch? Or maybe it was in not-so-room temperature for a period of time? I like to use testors spray flat colors for priming. Something close to my final paint color. Not too sure if that is a favorite thing to do amongst others but I find it to work well. Aircraft gray I use a lot for priming and I will probably use it to do my seaview kit.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Krylon works for me. I wish I could airbrush, though.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

One good thing about Kylon is you can get a nice big can of it at Wal-mart for cheap. I think I have a can of redish primer here that I got from wal-mart but it is another brand...can't remember the name off-hand. I needed some red primer around midnight one night for my von baron fink kit.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr WALMART?!! grumble, kick, mumble mumble...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I prefer the dupli-color gray filler primer from Advance Auto parts, because it goes on so smoothly from the can. Don't let the "filler" aspect scare you off. it goes on very lightly, unless you plaster it on, you are not in danger of filling in detail you want to keep.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use Tamiya Grey and White (fine) Spray Primers. They are excellent. Also, Tamiya makes them in liquid form for brush filling/priming. They are similar to the Gunze Mr. Surfacer products. You can also thin them with laquer thinner for airbrush use. VERY good primers. Also good for filling in imperfections and smoothing out after sanding, etc.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My primer of choice these days is Rust-Oleum's Painter's Touch Sandable Primer...comes in white, grey, or ruddy brown...runs about $3 or so at Home Depot.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> My primer of choice these days is Rust-Oleum's Painter's Touch Sandable Primer


I used it on my Luminators Mummy. It has quite a "tooth" to it. I like it too.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow!! You guys need to support your home town merchants ,like where I work at and stay away from the big box stores like home despot wally world and the big L..I sell my sprays for the same or less then the big box stores , and if you have any questions about the primers I can tell you try that at a big box store...Jeff I carry every brand mentioned above...Jeff


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, you carry every brand mentioned.. which do YOU recommend?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

when your hometown hardware store folks go glassy-eyed when you ask them a simple question about adhesives or charge you $300 more to replace the back window in your car than someone out of town you tend to not want to shop there...


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I use Krylon gray for the most part,however it depends on the finish color as to what primer i would put under neath..I like Krylon because it dries fast and sands well.. Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> when your hometown hardware store folks go glassy-eyed when you ask them a simple question about adhesives or charge you $300 more to replace the back window in your car than someone out of town you tend to not want to shop there...


Your Hardwre store replaces car windows ? Seems like I would go to a place that just does car windows? As for adhesives well I ask alot of questions to find out just what they need the adhesive for and what they want it to do.It called qualifying the customer..But you do have to know your product if you intened to sell anything to anyone.. And some customers have no clue and don"t what the heck that want, but it is rare ..LOL ...Jeff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

It was actually a hardware store/glass shop...far as the adhesive goes, I asked if they had any quick-setting epoxy in the back as all that was on the shelf was the longer-setting stuff...when they look at you like they didn't know that epoxy comes in more than one variety it's time to go...


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh!! We also do glass but not for cars... And your right if they didn't know about 5 min epoxy then I guess I would go elsewhere as well ..Jeff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

wish everybody in the hardware biz...or retail for that matter...thought like you, Jeff! Sometimes it seems like quality customer service is a rare thing these days...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> wish everybody in the hardware biz...or retail for that matter...thought like you, Jeff! Sometimes it seems like quality customer service is a rare thing these days...


I buy from Mom-Pop stores like Ace Hardware. But, when they don't have what I'm looking for then I go to Lowes or WalMart as a desperate last measure.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> I found the same to be true as well. To tell you the truth I am not a fan of testors spray enamel gray primer (since i usually paint in enamels). That stuff stays sticky for some reason. Or maybe I just got a bad batch? Or maybe it was in not-so-room temperature for a period of time? I like to use testors spray flat colors for priming. Something close to my final paint color. Not too sure if that is a favorite thing to do amongst others but I find it to work well. Aircraft gray I use a lot for priming and I will probably use it to do my seaview kit.


I know what you mean about the Testors grey enamel primer. I generally allow it a week to cure because it is so sticky. I used Krylon sandable white primer on my latest build. I believe it's acrylic based. Went on nice and dried in no time compared to the Testors.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I ended up getting Tamiya Light Ghost Grey AS-26 for the top hull and AS-16 Light Grey(USAF) for the underside.


----------

